# Nie mogłem się oprzeć, aby zapytać co się stało z tym psem?



## Baltic Sea

Hello all users!

The other day on my way home I met two women with a dog. The three of us happened to be travelling aboard the same ferry, so I took the opportunity to ask how the dog is feeling. He didn't look miserable at the time of our meeting. Yet, he kept looking at me. I also stroked his back a few times. It was a really friendly dog, a mixture of German sheep-dog and mastiff. What's the English for "Nie mogłem się oprzeć, aby zapytać co się stało z tym psem"? Could I say "I couldn't resist asking (about) what happened to this dog" or "I couldn't help asking (about) what happened to this dog" or "I couldn't help but ask (about) what happened to this dog"?
Thank you. The source: My own imagination.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi Baltic. What do you mean by "co się stalo z psem"? What was wrong with the dog? Where did he vanish? Why was he behaving the way he was?


----------



## Baltic Sea

The dog was ill. It was suffering from the atrophy of muscles. There was something wrong with its spine.


----------



## LilianaB

Very sad to hear that. In this case: " I couldn't help asking what had happened to the dog", or "what his problem was"; "what was wrong with the dog". "I couldn't resist asking" is very good too.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much, LilianaB.


----------



## tirop

Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy na forum. Podobają mi się propozycje Liliany, ale to, co wydaje mi się nawet bardziej naturalne (przynajmniej gdzie ja mieszkam) jest: "*I couldn't help but ask* what was wrong with his dog".


----------



## Baltic Sea

Witaj również Tirop i dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## tirop

Proszę bardzo, i dziękuję za powitanie .


----------



## Baltic Sea

Też kiedyś byłem nowy na tym forum


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Baltic,

I, for one, would be more inclined to use the construction "I couldn't help doing something", if only because "resist" seems to be too big a word to be used in such a mundane context


----------



## futureTrans

Very sad to hear that.


----------



## vatrelin

tirop said:


> Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy na forum. Podobają mi się propozycje Liliany, ale to, co wydaje mi się nawet bardziej naturalne (przynajmniej gdzie ja mieszkam) jest: "*I couldn't help but ask* what was wrong with his dog".



Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy na forum. Podobają mi się propozycje  Liliany, ale to, co wydaje mi się nawet bardziej naturalne (przynajmniej  *TAM *gdzie ja mieszkam) *TO* : "*I couldn't help but ask* what was wrong with his dog".

Mały off-top, ale tirop zwrócił się z prośbą o poprawianie ewentualnych błędów. Tirop - pisanie po polsku świetnie Ci idzie


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziękuję, Vatrelin.


----------



## tirop

vatrelin said:


> Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy na forum. Podobają mi się propozycje  Liliany, ale to, co wydaje mi się nawet bardziej naturalne (przynajmniej  *TAM *gdzie ja mieszkam) *TO* : "*I couldn't help but ask* what was wrong with his dog".
> 
> Mały off-top, ale tirop zwrócił się z prośbą o poprawianie ewentualnych błędów. Tirop - pisanie po polsku świetnie Ci idzie


Dziękuję za poprawki!


----------

